# Background noise??



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm waiting on my CableCard install but in the meantime I am watching through the Premiere in non-HD.

I have Time Warner. On any TV program I get a squealing noise in the background. This noise doesn't happen with Amazon On Demand stuff, Netflix, or Youtube. And it seems to come and go during some shows.

Is this some effect due to not having a CableCard or what?


----------



## murrayrm (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm having exactly the same problem in San Francisco using Astound. I saw in another thread that someone else called Tivo and they replaced his Tivo box.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

I am having the same problem watching analog channels. I did not observed on all channels but very obvious when there are no talking or music. I can then hear the high pitch squealing. I am connected on the optical with the digital dolby setting, When I will have time I will try different configuration if squealing still present.


----------



## NotVeryWitty (Oct 3, 2003)

Ugh, I'm having the same problem here (also using analog cable). I was hoping it was a flaky cable or bad connection (and would go away when I got around to replacing it), but now I'm concerned that there's some design issue that will take Tivo two years to get around to finding a workaround for.


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Ugh! I don't want to have to return the Tivo! My cable card install is due today btw 1pm-3pm.

I'm guessing returning the Tivo would result in a new visit from the Cable Co to install a new card in a new Tivo!

Are you guys hooked up with CableCards? I believe all my channels are digital. I noticed it real bad during Fringe on the local Fox affiliate.

I'm hoping the CableCard install will help!


----------



## dlramsey (Feb 19, 2006)

If you look in the DVR Diagnostics screens--what kind of signal-to-noise ratio do you have? I'm wondering if the signal is coming in too hot causing some weirdness in the audio.


----------



## oregonmom88 (Dec 7, 2004)

I had the same issue with my Premiere before the cablecard was installed. I would get the squealing on some analog channels but not the digital ones. I have not experienced the problem since the cable card install.


----------



## Macros_1 (Apr 23, 2010)

bbowen said:


> Ugh! I don't want to have to return the Tivo! My cable card install is due today btw 1pm-3pm.
> 
> I'm guessing returning the Tivo would result in a new visit from the Cable Co to install a new card in a new Tivo!
> 
> ...


Exact same problem here and same issue during Fringe. Comedy Central is also a common culprit. Just had the cable card installed and still have the problem (just not on the digital channels).


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I am surprised so many people have a Premier and are still using analog channels at all (unless just waiting for a cable card, like the OP).


----------



## 03fomoco (Apr 24, 2010)

Added from the other thread as hard to tell which thread will live...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=447440

Add me in the +1 category, I tried everything in my bag of tricks before searching and found this thread (different TV, different cables, all settings manipulated, etc...) My Cox is analog from channel 2-99 and this is beyond annoying. Not all analog channels for me are digital and on top of that what might be on the analog channel does not match it's digital counterpart. Plus I loose the ability to record tons of hours of "kids" shows at low quality and not hog up disk space for the little ones. More to come I guess, it sounds like the audio signal is being way "over driven". I am somewhat fed up with consumer products in general these days. I would expect a quick fix or a huge loyalty bonus as I have been with Tivo since the Series "1" 40 hour days. 30 days the clock is ticking guess I will start the phone process tomorrow. Seems like more and more products are rushed to market and the user is the beta tester.

Dave


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, Cablecard is installed but no tuning adapter so I have to use the non-HD channels. Stargate Universe was just recorded and the sound is still there.

I'll check the signal to noise ratio.


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

On the Diagnostics page I have a OOB SNR of 3 dB


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

bbowen said:


> Well, Cablecard is installed but no tuning adapter so I have to use the non-HD channels. Stargate Universe was just recorded and the sound is still there.
> 
> I'll check the signal to noise ratio.


On my TiVoHD, I still have no tuning adapter and can get all the HD channels on Cox Hampton Roads. I think they are using SDV only for stupid channels that nobody cares about right now- things like golf, spanish, game show, etc, and mostly SD not HD.


----------



## dlramsey (Feb 19, 2006)

bbowen said:


> On the Diagnostics page I have a OOB SNR of 3 dB


OOB (out of band) is the signalling channel the cablecards use to communicate with the headend--what about the actual channel signals? Would probably be something like 30dB - 35dB. If it's much higher than that, it could be your problem.


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

dlramsey said:


> OOB (out of band) is the signalling channel the cablecards use to communicate with the headend--what about the actual channel signals? Would probably be something like 30dB - 35dB. If it's much higher than that, it could be your problem.


I don't see anything else on the Diagnostics page with a Signal to Noise ratio, alot of the items are blank.


----------



## dlramsey (Feb 19, 2006)

bbowen said:


> I don't see anything else on the Diagnostics page with a Signal to Noise ratio, alot of the items are blank.


Hmm... have a look at the screen shots on this support doc--I'm wondering if you're maybe looking at a different screen. Have a look at the 'checking the signal quality' section.

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/150/c/123,125/r_id/100041


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

dlramsey said:


> Hmm... have a look at the screen shots on this support doc--I'm wondering if you're maybe looking at a different screen. Have a look at the 'checking the signal quality' section.
> 
> http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/150/c/123,125/r_id/100041


OK, so I did that.

Looking at Tuner 0:

Channel 67 That's SyFy where I have the worst noise)

Frequency: 481250 KHz
Modulation: Analog
Connector Type: RF 2
Signal Source: Cable
CableCard Association: None
Signal Strength: 0
Signal Lock: Yes
Program Lock: Yes
Search Complete: Yes
SNR: N/A
RS Uncorrected: N/A
RS Corrected: N/A
RC State: Available
Current Tuning Status: Tuned:Success
Tune State: In Progress
Last Used Channel Plan: STD
CCI Byte: N/A
Time Since Tune Start: 56 seconds
Time Since Signal Lock: 55 Seconds
PCR PID: -
Audio PID: 0x22(Unknown)
Video PID: 0x21(Unknown)
Resolution Status: -
Pending Status: No tune pending

Does that make any sense?


----------



## davidesq (Apr 6, 2010)

Has anyone with this problem had their hardware replaced?

I have the same squealing background noise (also only on analog stations) reported here and in the other thread. It makes all analog stations virtually unwatchable (which, sadly, account for the majority of my channels) and am wondering if anyone has had success resolving the problem (short of those lucky enough to have all-digital cable). 

I've tried the same things as others: different audio cables (analog and digital), different TVs, changing audio settings, endlessly rebooting, graphic equalizer and notch filters; this noise is un-killable.


----------



## dlramsey (Feb 19, 2006)

bbowen said:


> OK, so I did that.
> 
> Looking at Tuner 0:
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't realize that analog channels don't report most of the diagnostics. Do you have a digital channel you could try?

Another thought, what happens if you change the audio settings on the Tivo from 'Dolby Digital' to 'Dolby Digital to PCM'.


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

dlramsey said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize that analog channels don't report most of the diagnostics. Do you have a digital channel you could try?
> 
> Another thought, what happens if you change the audio settings on the Tivo from 'Dolby Digital' to 'Dolby Digital to PCM'.


Ok, NBC local affiliate is digital. The SNR there is 36 dB.

Switching the audio didn't make a difference.


----------



## Atjeh (Apr 26, 2010)

Made an account just to reply to this thread and say another Tivo user having issues. The same issue with background noise on all our analog channels and it is driving us nuts!

Called Tivo for two days trying everything to make sure it wasn't our TV, receiver or cable line/signal. Took the Tivo Priemer back to the store and got another one, after setup, exact same issue with background squeel in every analog channel.

We have 30 days to return the Tivo, we'll wait for 20 then take it back if Tivo can't fix the problem. I don't see this being a fix in the software?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Atjeh said:


> We have 30 days to return the Tivo, we'll wait for 20 then take it back if Tivo can't fix the problem. I don't see this being a fix in the software?


You would be surprised what can be broken or fixed in software. There are probably zillions of settings they can use on the tuners. Again, I find it fascinating that yet another huge problem, apparently affecting lots of users, could slip into a final, "production" box.


----------



## dlramsey (Feb 19, 2006)

bbowen said:


> Ok, NBC local affiliate is digital. The SNR there is 36 dB.
> 
> Switching the audio didn't make a difference.


I'm honestly just guessing at this point. If you've got an RF splitter or two available, you could try adding those before the RF input on your Tivo (each time you split the signal, you get a slight decrease in signal strenth).

If it makes any improvement you could invest in some actual attenuator pads (harder to find, but work better). But I have literally no idea if that will work for you so I wouldn't rush out to spend money until you know if it will work or not.


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Well, I installed the Tuning Adapter today.

There's a green light on the TA that is supposed to be solid. Well, it was blinking. I called the TW support number the guy did something on his end and it stopped blinking.

I then had to drill through several TA menus and read off stuff to the guy. We got to one that was supposed to be populated with non-zero numbers and it was all zeros.

So, the have to send a tech to check the signal levels!

Guy said they could have a tech here today. Seeing as it is 5pm I doubt anyone will come.

For kicks I checked Syfy and the Fox affiliate and I did not here the squealing noise. I still can't get my HDs though. I'll do further listening on the suspect channels tonight.


----------



## Macros_1 (Apr 23, 2010)

BBowen, we're just both in the same boat. Had a TWC tech here today as the tuning adapter wasn't allowing me to get a number of channels. Apparently they are going to come back tomorrow with a new tuning adapter. The tech basically blamed it on Tivo.... go figure. I wish you luck on your tech visit. Tivo is MUCH better without the background noise!


----------



## bbowen (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice, my tech said the same thing. The situation actually got worse with all the stuff they were doing. I lost all channels!

When I got them back the squeal was back. Both techs I've had here hate Tivos!! I wonder if they want to push the TW DVR. I them their DVR sucks! 

But at this point its better then the Premiere!

They are coming back with a new TA tomorrow.

What are the chances all these TAs are bad? Slim, I'd say.


----------



## jared747 (May 2, 2010)

I've got the damn squeal too, this is really frustrating looks like I'll be returning my Premiere to Best Buy and waiting a few more months until they get all of the "Beta" bugs ironed out. Does anyone have a Premiere on Analog cable that does NOT have this audio problem?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jared747 said:


> I've got the damn squeal too, this is really frustrating looks like I'll be returning my Premiere to Best Buy and waiting a few more months until they get all of the "Beta" bugs ironed out. Does anyone have a Premiere on Analog cable that does NOT have this audio problem?


I ran my PTXL without cable cards and had no audio problem except some small amount of static when changing channels that i don't get with my Series 3. I not going to replace my Series 3 with the TPXL until the software is more complete and i can back up the drive and expand it like i can do on my Series 3. I can wait as my Series 3 (at 157 hours) is working great and has been for the last 3 years.


----------



## quesodip (Mar 13, 2010)

Same issue here, I was really hoping it was an interference problem but after checking and replacing all the cable its still there and pretty much makes TV viewing in that room worthless. 

Has Tivo acknowledged any issues or is this just the signal being too strong into the box?


----------



## ski9600 (Mar 17, 2005)

davidesq said:


> Has anyone with this problem had their hardware replaced?
> 
> I have the same squealing background noise (also only on analog stations) reported here and in the other thread. It makes all analog stations virtually unwatchable (which, sadly, account for the majority of my channels) and am wondering if anyone has had success resolving the problem (short of those lucky enough to have all-digital cable).
> 
> I've tried the same things as others: different audio cables (analog and digital), different TVs, changing audio settings, endlessly rebooting, graphic equalizer and notch filters; this noise is un-killable.


On my cable provider I'm only experiencing the squealing on a couple (analog) channels. However, I agree it sucks and I'm having another audio issue where after watching a program for a while the sound becomes corrupt and requires a "standby" b4 resuming to reset the audio. This happens both in recorded shows and live TV.


----------



## sirath (May 22, 2010)

I just bought a Premier and have the same problem with the squealing (sounds like alot of crickets to me--lol). Anyway, I've noticed if I unplug the power and plug it back in, the squealing goes away until I record something. As soon as I start recording on any channel, the squealing returns.

So, my question is this: Is this a software problem or a hardware problem? For an OCD person like me, that noise is realllly annoying. 

I'm considering returning the premier and going down to a dual tuner series 3 because right now I don't get HD channels and I don't really need that capability.

Thoughts? Thanks.

Robert


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It could be multiple issues depending on the devices. Other devices have had these issues over the years with HDMI. Like certain receivers would have problems with certain devices.
But for me, I've used Denon and Sony receivers with HDMI. Samsung, Toshiba, HP, and Westinghouse HD sets with HDMI. And many HDMI switches, HDMI splitters, HDMI scalers/deinterlacers, and I've been fortunate enough not to have problems with HDMI over the last six years.

The extent of my problems always involved for solutions either changing the HDMI cable or swaping outputs like with an HDMI matrix switch. They were always minor issues. But so far in my setups with My Premieres I have not seen or heard any issues over HDMI yet.

Issues like that can be tricky to solve as I witnessed with the DVDO EDGE beta software releases. They would fix an issue that some people would have and the fix would cause issues with other peoples boxes and configurations. And after many releases they eventually get the majority of issues solved.(I was fortunate with the EDGE too and never had any major problems)


----------



## sirath (May 22, 2010)

I've tried the hdmi cables and the red-yellow-white cables provided with the premier yet the noise persists. I have the tivo connected directly to my tv and not thru a receiver. If the tivo is used as the input, the squealing exists. If I select regular cable as the input there is no squealing/chirping.

I used the old 40-hour tivo for about 5years (maybe it was a series 1 or 2---not sure) and never had any kind of problem. Then I went to BeyondTV and gave my old tivo to a friend. /sigh Shoulda stuck with the old tivo unit. lol


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Maybe it's time to call TiVo for warranty service?


----------



## sirath (May 22, 2010)

I was just on the verge of returning the entire tivo package and decided to call Tivo tech support. After I explaining that I had swapped cables, power outlets, etc., he and I agreed it would be best to exchange the unit (since it was within 30 days purchase from Best Buy). I installed the new unit tonight and it exhibits the same problem. 

So...to exchange the unit for a lesser model or wait for some kind of software patch. Or, is it likely some hardware defect exists in multiple machines? I'm awful suspicious of the software since the problem does not seem to occur until you initiate a recording...

Tivo support was definitely willing to work with me on the issue. Joe (tech support) and Michael (customer service) were great. I just don't know if it's worth holding onto this unit rather than downgrading???


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

sirath said:


> I was just on the verge of returning the entire tivo package and decided to call Tivo tech support...
> ... I'm awful suspicious of the software since the problem does not seem to occur until you initiate a recording...


I have the same issue. I strongly believe to be a software issue that Tivo will tackle once they stabilize the platform. Pretty incredible what software can do.


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

sirath said:


> I'm awful suspicious of the software since the problem does not seem to occur until you initiate a recording...


The TiVo is always recording, that's why you can pause 'live TV'.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vman41 said:


> The TiVo is always recording, that's why you can pause 'live TV'.


Yes you are never watching LIVE TV. It's always being recorded to the hard drive and then being read off the hard drive. It is never live.


----------



## sirath (May 22, 2010)

Yes, I understand the broadcasts are being recorded to disk which is what allows pausing. Perhaps I should clarify that when I say "record" I mean when the record button on the remote is pressed.


----------



## sirath (May 22, 2010)

Ok...so after googling a bit more and reading other posts on this thread, I decided to eliminate the cable option and just use a very cheap HD antenna. Voila---no noise on "most" of the channels I watch but cable (comcast) still has the noise. Sadly for me this will mostly affect syfy (but given programming changes they have made recently that may not be much of a loss). However, I've been considering dropping comcast for a while now since the shows I depend on comcast delivering are mostly posted online. 

Anyway, it's not a perfect solution for me but at least I can view most of my shows without the hiss for now.

Thanks for everyone who responded to my posts. :up:


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

also experience terrible background noise on some analog channels on my Premiere, and seemingly on only one of the two tuners. Cable swaps and splitter eliminations did nothing. My other TiVo tunes the same channels with the same cabling just fine.

TiVo support initiated an exchange, which I'm waiting for now. Oh and their support database supposedly does not have any other reports like this. Yea right.


----------



## plirky (Apr 9, 2010)

OK, so I've been having the exact same issue.

I have a dual tuner series 2, and using the same cables, have no issues. I have tried new cables, different TV's, and have even tried it with a different TV and cables at a different house across town. I also tried using a low pass filter, and have added up to 30db of attenuators where I started losing video signal (a lot), yet the noise still persists (but dropped a bit).

I have called TV support multiple times, and now I'm on THIRD unit, and still having the same issue.

_I just called Tivo yet again, and they are now saying it looks like a know issue, and they are trying to resolve it. Saying maybe a software fix..._

Hopefully will see something soon


----------



## drshields (Jun 26, 2010)

Has anyone heard any updates on this issue? I keep waiting for a software upgrade but haven't seen anything come through. 

I'm past the 30 day return policy, but I'm pretty sure this audio bug would fall under some Service Level Agreement that you're paying for, no? i.e. if Tivo is selling defunct product, they must either honor the warranty (by FIXING the audio buzz) or offer a refund, right?


----------



## etz (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm on the third Premiere.... the first two had the unacceptable background noise on analog, so I kept sending them back. The third one was actually OK, so I kept it.


----------



## truwarrior22 (Jul 1, 2010)

Any update on this? I just got one last week and have a audible squeal on channels 2, 5, 7, 9, and other's I'm sure, but these are my main basic channels. I think my Tivo was made back in Feb 2010, saw a screen some where, I think the same screen where the serial number is located.

Should I exchange it at Best Buy for another? How do I transffer my subscription to the new unit?


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

truwarrior22 said:


> Any update on this? I just got one last week and have a audible squeal on channels 2, 5, 7, 9, and other's I'm sure, but these are my main basic channels. I think my Tivo was made back in Feb 2010, saw a screen some where, I think the same screen where the serial number is located.
> 
> Should I exchange it at Best Buy for another? How do I transffer my subscription to the new unit?


that noise is NOT an hardware thing. It will most likely be corrected on the next update. If you want to exchange it, you can change the tivo serial number at tivo.com under mytivo/my account or give them a call


----------



## truwarrior22 (Jul 1, 2010)

So Comcast came out to install the cable card. The sinal was fine and strong, but the noise is now gone once the finished. Hard to say if it was the card card or the cables that they replaced which fixed the analog channels. Odd.


----------

